# Avid runner vrs. normal runner?



## donaldg (Feb 28, 2015)

When you think of an avid runner, how many hours of more or less constant running does that refer to? Average runner? Less than average?


----------



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't know what more than normal is, but my hedgie runs for about an hour when I go to bed, haha. I usually fall asleep so I don't know when she stops, but if she gets on before bed she will run for at least an hour, sometimes even two. Maybe if everyone shares we can get an average


----------



## galya (Jan 28, 2015)

My hedgie happens to run for about 3 hours without stopping ... she is about 3 and a half months old


----------



## Hedgiecutie (Dec 11, 2014)

My hedgie wakes up for a little bit and runs for about an hour then will go back to sleep and wake up much later in the night and wheel I dont know how long she runs because I am usually asleep.


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

Penny runs for about an hour. Sleeps for a while and then runs for another two to three hours. 

I only know this because when I go home to my parents house, her cage is very close to my bed and I used to have a noisy Comfort Wheel.


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

I use a gear fit band (only works for samsung) for my heddgie every night (I put it on sleep mode. It tracks your sleep movements). I use it to track his wheel activities and it records it. He starts running at 10: 20 pm and runs till about 1 pm. Then he eats or rests for about an hour and continues to run until I'm up at 4:15am through the week, and about 5:20am on the weekends. 

You could also look into the fitbit (for iphone)or a pedometer to track wheel activities.


----------



## kieah (Feb 23, 2015)

*activity trackers*

Wow sounds like a good way to do it...just how?

Where are you placing the trackers?


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a bike odometer attached my guys wheel and a night vision wifi webcam, it works wonders. However, I have had it for a few weeks now and I haven't had a consistent measurement yet.
Things that have changed his running pattern from one night to the next:
Having a bath-less running
Getting his caged cleaned-more running
Staying out way too late and not getting home till 1 in the morning so not cuddling with him that night-a **** ton more running
Extra gooshy food treats because I was worried he was constipated-absolutely NO running because he was more interested in licking the bowel. 
Having a dinner party at my house-less running
My husband staying up late painting his models- less running

I have had my odmeter range everywhere from 0 miles (stupid fat butt obsessing over gooshy food) to over a mile, and I know he's a less active hedgie than some. Still, it's been difficult to get a baseline, sigh.


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

This is an example of the sleep activity setting on his gear fit tracker and a picture of how I mount it. The high end of the graft is sleep or inactivity (eating/drinking) and the low points are his running activities. This is a carolina storm bucket wheel. I fit the band on the tightest fitting and I've never had an issue with it falling off or slipping.

I'm not sure what you've decided to do/use or what kind of wheel you have. If you decide on a bike odometer, there are many examples you can google of how people have hooked them up to wheels for tracking.


----------

